# Firefox OS on the Galaxy Nexus?



## pulptastic (Nov 3, 2011)

I noticed Firefox has desktop test versions of their upcoming mobile OS available for install. I haven't seen anything yet on porting this to an android phone, but it is an interesting idea! Anyone aware of any work being done on this? Or is it too soon to actually get it onto a phone?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

pulptastic said:


> I noticed Firefox has desktop test versions of their upcoming mobile OS available for install. I haven't seen anything yet on porting this to an android phone, but it is an interesting idea! Anyone aware of any work being done on this? Or is it too soon to actually get it onto a phone?


It is pretty limited which is why you probably haven't seen a port yet. It is basically an HTML5 OS and from what I have seen in demos, it looks pretty buggy. Not to mention getting the radios working and what have you. There are a lot of factors involved with this type of thing. With that said, I would install it in a heartbeat if someone ported it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1593811&highlight=boot+to+gecko&page=5
Somebody asked this the other day.
I explained why the idea isn't feasible right now...
But you can find a couple of old compiled builds in this thread.


----------

